# Conexión del driver L293B



## Keown (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola, estoy trabajando con este driver para el control de giro de dos motores en CC controlados por un microcontrolador (AT89C51) y tengo problemas a la hora del conexionado....segun estoy leyendo en la hoja de caracteristicas, el circuito L293B tiene una patilla Vs (patilla 8) para la alimentacion de las cargas, esto que quiere decir, que los motores se alimentan a través del driver? no hace falta ponerles alimentacion? alguien me podia decir o poner un esquema de como seria el conexionado...tengo una pequeña idea (o eso creo) , os dejo un pequeño voceto de como conectaria un motor, el otro iria conectado al otro lado del driver en paralelo con la alimentacion...las patillas 1 y 9 (Chip Enable 1 y 2) deben estar a 5 v para usar los 4 canales del driver? y la patilla 16 (Vss) que es la de alimentacion del driver (5v)? muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jun 8, 2007)

La misma hoja de datos te lo dice : MAX 1A y 2A pico por canal; esto es cualquier motor no debe exceder de 1A en su consumo.

Si notas que se calienta en exceso el IC y tienes < de 1A en cualquier motor, te recomiendo que le pongas un disipador de IC


----------



## Keown (Jun 8, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> La misma hoja de datos te lo dice : MAX 1A y 2A pico por canal; esto es cualquier motor no debe exceder de 1A en su consumo.
> 
> Si notas que se calienta en exceso el IC y tienes < de 1A en cualquier motor, te recomiendo que le pongas un disipador de IC



o creo que no me entero o que yo no me e explicao exactamente....yo necesito alimentar cada motor con 3 voltios en continua, mi pregunta es si por la patilla 8 del L293B tngo que meter 3 voltios o 6 voltios porque son dos motores


----------



## mabauti (Jun 8, 2007)

vs es para los motores (se comparte a ambos) . Aqui esta mejor explicado
http://www.x-robotics.com/motorizacion.htm


----------



## Keown (Jun 9, 2007)

ok gracias


----------



## FLUXWORM (Sep 24, 2009)

esta intereasnte esto del l293 pero de casualidad alguien no tendra  por ahi la conceccion del l293 para un solo motor es que me saca de onda ese conector vss yvs


----------



## ivankira (Abr 9, 2010)

espero sirva

saludos


----------



## MesmerizeD (May 31, 2010)

Pero bueno, jejej primero que nada hola, ammm soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria poder saber un poco mas del l293B, lo que pasa es que no se muy bien como va conectado ii hasta cuanta potencia puede dar, me gustaria que me ayudaran un poco con este tema, de antemano gracias.


----------



## biker2k3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ese driver es para motores paso a paso bipolares, no para motores DC, y en la pata 8 va la alimentacion para los motores, podes usar la misma del pic o una aparte, depende lo ke necesite el motor


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 2, 2010)

Me parece que hasta 4 W pero tiene que estar bien disipado, y tambien funciona con motores de cd, la unico que hace es darte la etapa de potencia ( no tanta ) para el control de motores pequeños, y asi evitar que nuestros dispositivos digital se quemen.

*L293 datasheet*

Saludos!!


----------



## Fomu (Dic 9, 2010)

Donde pongo el pin 16 que dice Vss, no entiendo.


----------



## lucianoh17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola yo conecte el L293 y me encuentro con el problema de que el motor me genera ruido en el micro y nose como solucionarlo


----------



## soerok (Sep 13, 2011)

lucianoh17 dijo:


> Hola yo conecte el L293 y me encuentro con el problema de que el motor me genera ruido en el micro y nose como solucionarlo



Alimenta el motor con una fuente distinta a la del micro, o pon un capacitor de 10 uF en la alimentación del micro, lo mas cerca que puedas del micro.

Saludos.


----------



## lucianoh17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF? voy a probar ya que no puedo alimentar al motor con una fuente distintas xq tendria que unir las masas para que el L293 no pierda la referencia.

Espero que funcione gracias por contestarme


----------



## lucianoh17 (Sep 16, 2011)

probe con el capacitor modifique unas cosas en el programa y nada, el error lo tengo en que se me desconfigura el display, se borra la pantalla escribe basura etc todo esto cuando el motor esta andando, el display esta conectado al P0 del micro en este caso un 89s52 probe poniendo r de  10k pull up y nada ya nose mas que tocar.


----------



## willyGG (Oct 5, 2011)

El display se me desconfigura. Por ahi lei que separando las fuentes se arregla, pero como mi circuito esta echo un bollo no quiero tocarlo, por favor alguien podria hacer esa prueba y confirmar?   gracias


----------



## lucianoh17 (Oct 6, 2011)

Willy te comento que yo separe las fuentes usando unos optoacopladores 4n25 para controlar el driver con el micro y mejoro un monton el problema del ruido, ademas le puse un diodo en antiparalelo al motor mas un capacitor de 1000uF y uno de 100nF todos en paralelo al motor y al lado del mismo y con eso santo remedio funciona de diez


----------



## carliquino (Jun 17, 2014)

buenas, les cuento mi problema, estoy comandando un motor pap unipolar con un pic 16f876a y el driver L293b, pero este ultimo levanta temperatura en poco tiempo de ser activado.
dejo el esquema de conexionado que utilice.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 18, 2014)

La temperatura es consecuencia de mucha corriente de consumo en el motor, o poca disipación de calor en el chip.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 18, 2014)

carliquino dijo:


> buenas, les cuento mi problema, estoy comandando un motor pap unipolar con un pic 16f876a y el driver L293b, pero este ultimo levanta temperatura en poco tiempo de ser activado.
> dejo el esquema de conexionado que utilice.


 
@carliquino cual es la referencia del PAP, si el PAP supera mas 1Amp no te va servir ese Driver, tienes que realizar un Driver con el L298N o un Driver que soporte desde 1Amp a 3.5Amp así puedes adaptar motores PAP de  diferentes corrientes con tan solo variar un Trimmer resistor


----------



## MikeLunatiko (Jun 20, 2014)

Fomu dijo:


> Donde pongo el pin 16 que dice Vss, no entiendo.



Vss es el pin negativo de la alimentación, en la mayoría de los casos, masa.

Saludos.


----------

